# Kontakt 5.7.3 and Ssd not work well



## cuerdasvivas (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi Guy

I run in Cubase 9.5.2 a big template for orchestral stuff, in kontakt 5.7.3 and about some week updated my old HDD to a 2 SSD to avoid all killing voices, overload disk, and more efficient in general way, because i think this was my bottle neck, i have a good pc with i7 7700k , 64 gb ram and Windows 10 64

but for some reason i still get in kontakt dropout and killing voices and constant overload disk in red, i tried change my pre load setup in 6kb, 18kb , 30kb but nothing work good, really frustrated about this, nothing bad with the ssd, i tested read and write are good, any idea about this?

thanks in advance


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 1, 2018)

Which libraries are we talking about? How many voices are being played (see Expert->Monitor tab)? How many patches are loaded per instance of Kontakt? Is multicore enabled for Kontakt or not?


----------



## cuerdasvivas (Apr 1, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Which libraries are we talking about? How many voices are being played (see Expert->Monitor tab)? How many patches are loaded per instance of Kontakt? Is multicore enabled for Kontakt or not




Hi EvilDragon, thanks for reply, i not have multicore enabled, i load a single kontakt per instrument, libraries, Metropolis ark, Project sam, orchestral essential,audio imperia, cine samples, soundiron, really tons of libraries, i have aroud 130 instance of kontakt, the monitor tab are about 500 mb in dfd , now i have set pre load buffer in 96kb


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 1, 2018)

That's really weird, you shouldn't need to set the DFD buffer so high with SSD...


----------



## Simon Ravn (Apr 2, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> That's really weird, you shouldn't need to set the DFD buffer so high with SSD...



I didn't think so either. But actually it seems, at least for some setups (like mine), if you get above a certain amount of memory used for sample preloading, you get clicks and pops with lower preload settings. I was scratching my head with my new (big) template hosting around 40 GB of samples on a 96GB equipped Mac Pro. Until I saw a video suggesting playing around with the preload buffer in Kontakt and actually UPPING it. I upped it to around 60 and it really improved playback, now all the random clicks and pops seem to be gone and that only cost maybe 10% higher memory usage.

However, I don't think that is really relevant to this topic regarding Windows and a specific version of Kontakt - but I just saw your response and wanted to chime in with a personal, general observation regarding the preload buffer setting.


----------



## nyxl (Apr 2, 2018)

Have you tried disabling windows defender for the folders that contain the kontakt sound data? That fixed similar issues for me.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 2, 2018)

Good suggestion.


----------



## cuerdasvivas (Apr 2, 2018)

thank you very much for the suggestions, I tried everything, I did the exclusion in windows defender, but the only thing that makes the disk is not 100% is to upload the preload


----------



## nik (May 29, 2018)

nyxl said:


> Have you tried disabling windows defender for the folders that contain the kontakt sound data? That fixed similar issues for me.


Hey could you tell me how you do that exactly? Since i have my new PC with Windows 10 i have ridiculess loading times. First it stops for quiet some time, then it starts loading in the instrument and that also takes forever....


----------



## nyxl (May 29, 2018)

nik said:


> Hey could you tell me how you do that exactly? Since i have my new PC with Windows 10 i have ridiculess loading times. First it stops for quiet some time, then it starts loading in the instrument and that also takes forever....


Hi, I click on the Windows icon in the lower left corner, then on the gear wheel for Settings -> Update and Security -> Windows Defender (in the list on the left) -> Open Windows Defender Security Center -> Virus & Threat Protection -> Virus & Threat Protection Settings -> (scroll down) Add or remove exclusions -> Add an exclusion


----------



## nik (May 29, 2018)

nyxl said:


> Hi, I click on the Windows icon in the lower left corner, then on the gear wheel for Settings -> Update and Security -> Windows Defender (in the list on the left) -> Open Windows Defender Security Center -> Virus & Threat Protection -> Virus & Threat Protection Settings -> (scroll down) Add or remove exclusions -> Add an exclusion


Ok great and i shall exclude the sample folder in all my vst folder? Or the instrument folder?


----------



## nyxl (May 29, 2018)

nik said:


> Ok great and i shall exclude the sample folder in all my vst folder? Or the instrument folder?


I excluded the big folders that contain the sample data (for Kontakt I think the default is C:\Users\Public\Documents\[LibraryName]). For Kontakt libraries, that is the folder that contains the nicnt-file and some subfolders like "Samples" and "Instruments". Maybe it's enough to exclude only the "Samples" subfolder, I haven't tried that. I haven't excluded the folders that contain the VST plugins, but it might speed up the plugin loading times?


----------



## EvilDragon (May 29, 2018)

You don't need to exclude individual folders. Just add these extensions to the list of exclusions: .nki, .nkm, .nkb, .nkp, .nkx, .nkc, .nkr, .ncw, .ndx, .nicnt, .nksn, .wav, .aif, .aiff. That should do.


----------



## nik (May 29, 2018)

Thanks a lot guys ,i i will try that right now


----------

